# Blocked sink pipes



## 117826 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi All,

I have a B654 and the waste pipe from the kitchen sink seems to be blocked, it takes an eternity to empty. I have tried to unblock it with some
sink / drain gel but it is still bocked. I can't imagine it is anything other than grease.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Richard.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I wouldn't put anything other than bio washing powder dissolved in warm water down any of my plug holes. I do this fairly regularly and it keeps them clear and destroys niffs from the waste tank.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Air lock ??? We used to get them a lot on our previous van.
Always keep a little plunger handy now, One little plunge and it's gone..


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

Try the blue toilet chemical, great for getting rid of food stuffs in the pipe.

Leave it to soak in for 2/3 days.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I bet the sink is over the fridge, and it's just bad flow dynamics.

Or too many chips :lol: :lol: :lol:

Kev.


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*slow draining sink*

I had a similar problem about 3 weeks ago. I took the u bend off from under the sink and gave it a dam good clean. I was amazed at how much gunge was in there. I full time and the sink gets constant use. Anyway that sorted the problem!! I then did the one in the bathroom!

The u bend and the pipes are all push fits so it was no problem to take it out to clean. Hope this helps.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Same as Kev, don`t the clever people who design these expensive toys use them. The flexipipe is also a trap waiting to happen as waste gets stuck or settles in the corrugations.

DAve P


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Be careful if you do plunger them ! The connections in a motorhome are fairly fragile - ie pushfit not welded- and you run the risk of blowing a joint if you are too energetic.

That joint is sure to discharge the gunge stuck in there but no doubt it will be in some totally inaccessible place hidden away out of reach.

Biological washing powder and WARM water( not hot or you denature the enzymes that do the job) is very effective, especially if used regularly to stop build-up.

G


----------



## 117826 (Oct 29, 2008)

The sink is not near the fridge but the flow isn't that great, I guess I will have to take the u bend off and give it a clean as recommened.

Many thanks,

Richard.


----------

